# Line ups?



## DukeMazer (Jul 24, 2008)

Anyone lining up? I heard last time they had to wait until 5pm to get them ? Some say best buy won't have line ups. I remember the Iphone 4 lineups started on Thursday afternoon. I don't think I want to wait 24 hours at a mall. Any advice as my my wife laptop broke yesterday and now It's to late to order it and have it any time soon.


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

I'd order online now anyways, should still be plenty of time to cancel before it ships in 2-3 weeks time if you manage to find one in stock launch day. Myself I wouldnt bother lining up, I've generally had good luck picking up new devices the day after launch.


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

Last year I lined up at a best buy here in london at 6am the day of launch, I was second in line. Prior to lining up, none of us had any idea we would have to wait until 5pm to purchase. As I was walking out with mine, I overheard people walking in asking the worker at the front if they had any left and he said yes. So really there doesnt seem to be much point in lining up anymore for apple products as they have gotten really good at figuring out how many units to send to different places.

Due to my experience last year, I decided to preorder this year and let the thing come to me on launch day


----------



## Phat Bastard (Jan 3, 2003)

Rumours are that Apple Stores will open at 8 am for the launch, and Future Shop has already confirmed they are doing that.

So I'm wondering how early I should line up (if I decide to)...4 am? 5 am?


----------



## jhuynh (Mar 21, 2011)

They officially announced the 8am opening for Friday. Who is gonna line up at Mapleview and what time? I'm probably gonna be there but dunno what time I'll be showing up. Much better than last year's 5pm launch!

Apple (Canada) - Apple Press Info - New iPad Arrives in the US & Nine Additional Countries on Friday


----------



## kramer15 (Apr 8, 2009)

I am going to line up at Newmarket's upper canada mall apple store. Hopefully I can get my hands on a 64gb 4g model


----------



## Phat Bastard (Jan 3, 2003)

Anyone else going to Eaton Centre tomorrow? I wil be there at 4 am.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

4am at a mall?

eeesh.


----------



## Phat Bastard (Jan 3, 2003)

groovetube said:


> 4am at a mall?
> 
> eeesh.


Not sure what you mean. 1. Yes it will be open. 2. Actually I think that's fairly late as I expect people to be there as early as 2 am based on my experience for previous lineups.


----------



## DukeMazer (Jul 24, 2008)

iphone 4 line ups started at day before. I can't believe I'm saying this, but isn't that too late?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Some Apple stores have people lining up already.


----------



## Svivie (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm just going to go line up at Best Buy an hour before they open and hope for the best. I generally don't have much trouble getting Apple stuff. I remember when the iPhone 4 came out all my friends were on wait lists at various carriers as everyone sold out. I went to The Source and walked out with a 32gig iPhone 4 in a matter of minutes. So I'm keeping my fingers crossed my luck holds out!


----------



## Denjira (Jan 23, 2005)

Any idea when Futureshop will be selling them? Located in Quebec.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Pretty sure they will still be available a week or three from now. No need to line up, even if I did want to buy one!


----------



## Denjira (Jan 23, 2005)

Denjira said:


> Any idea when Futureshop will be selling them? Located in Quebec.


Actually just noticed the banner on the website. They'll be open at 8AM as well. 


Think arriving at 7:30 would suffice?


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

4am at the eaton center is pretty late to line up, i heard around 5pm earlier today that there were already about 7 people lined up there.


----------



## jhuynh (Mar 21, 2011)

greensuperman32 said:


> 4am at the eaton center is pretty late to line up, i heard around 5pm earlier today that there were already about 7 people lined up there.


It's always like that, there will be like 20 people there all night and then everyone else shows up in the morning.


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

I'll head to BB around 10 am. I doubt it will sell out. I bought iPad 2 at 4pm launch day.


----------



## pawcio (Apr 16, 2010)

Around 30 people in line at Sherway Gardens right now.


----------



## Phat Bastard (Jan 3, 2003)

About 50 people outside of Eaton Centre on yonge st. I'm shocked there's this few people, actually. Come on down, everyone!


----------



## neptune (Apr 27, 2003)

Short line at Carbon Computing in Toronto so far.


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

Only 10 people @FS Ottawa east!
And I arrived at 8 AM!


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

Got my 16gb. Target store in Port Charlotte, FLA. 

First and only person.


----------



## Svivie (Apr 1, 2011)

I got my new iPad this morning at Best Buy in St. John's. Only about 20 people there. Wasn't too bad. In and out in 10 mins or so!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

People in line at Carbon Kitchener, but there will still be iPads available. Carbon is having 25% off all 3rd party iPad accessories today too.


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

BB East ottawa: No line up and no limit!


----------



## mjollymo (Dec 5, 2009)

Got mine at BB on Merivale in Ottawa. I was #11 in line, and at 8:20 I was heading back home with my 32GB Wifi iPad in hands. Looked like they had a fair amount of iPads in stock!


----------



## rockisdead (Oct 22, 2010)

What about fiarview mall at Shepard and don mills?


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

Nevermind the lineups, how is the new iPad???


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

Any lineups in Calgary?


----------



## Sword Fish (Mar 12, 2012)

Garry said:


> Any lineups in Calgary?


Global news just reported 60 people at Chinook but didn't say anything about Market Mall.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Lineups have dissipated at Carbon stores in Ottawa, Toronto and Kitchener-Waterloo. Still a variety of models available at each location to walk in a grab. Limit 1 per customer.

Also, 25% off all 3rd party iPad accessories.


----------



## bob99 (Aug 16, 2007)

What's the Vancouver scene looking like? I just might need to pick one up if they're easy to come by


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

I just picked up a 64gb white iPad at Futureshop. There was no one there.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

I was at a BestBuy lineup and there weren't many ppl ahead of me to get our sheet of paper.

Wasn't a huge lineup when I left, but OMG. Thankfully, I was early b/c BB absolutely pooched it inside the store!

Last year, you took your sheet of paper and went to a specific area to pay. That worked well. Accessories were on the side.

This year, at the juncture point where the lineup turned to hit the cash registers, there was a table with 2 employees selling every accessory and warranty possible. It completely log jammed the lineup horribly. I'm a fairly patient guy and I do respect the fact that BB wants to sell accessories, but the setup was bad. I wanted a case..that's all and unfortunately, for those less knowing about the iPad and the accessories, it wasted a lot of time as the employees explained everything so ppl behind, were stuck. Those fellows were responsible for telling the back room folks to bring forth x iPad based on our sheet, hence the holdup.

I know they were just doing their job, but yikes....I lost time there


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

I'm getting ready to unbox my new iPad, and box my iPad 2 up to sell it... are the chargers the same?


----------



## bob99 (Aug 16, 2007)

Update: I went to Future Shop at West Broadway and Pine in Vancouver - they seemed to have every model in stock. I bought the black wifi 32GB!

A fool and his money were parted - they made it easy for me to buy, so I did!


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

The screen is awsome!


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

Syncing over iCloud went well also.


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

LTE SIM CARD
FS refused to give me the Rogers SIM card if I don't sign up! 
Is this common to other stores?


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

Never mind, Got one free at Rogers


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

the screen is incredible!
Futureshop... what a joke. the offered to put put a Zag screen protector on my new iPad for only $50.. and to set it up.

Of course, their service plan... so much better than apple's.. theirs even covers the battery!

I just laughed and walked out with the iPad


----------



## Svivie (Apr 1, 2011)

The screen is beyond words. The sharpest display I've ever seen. I have owned so many Apple products over the years and I've never been in such awe before over a specific feature! Amazing!


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes, as soon as the Apple logo came on I was Wow! It looks 3D!


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

FS is a joke! They were asking people to pay $30 to setup an Apple account with a $15 iTunes card! LOL


----------

